# WooCommerce Help



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking at making some sites for the schools I deal with. Wanting to use wordpress and WooCommerce. I am new to WooCommerce. Just looking for some advice on how well it works, and if someone has any tips or tricks.

One big question, say a school has a t-shirt we help them sell on the site, and they end up selling 200 of those shirts. What is the best way to figure out how many smalls, mediums, large and X-Larges were ordered? What is the best way to give the info on who ordered what to the booster club or team we are dealing with.

Is there a plug-in that would help with this?
Is there a way to use excel?


Thanks


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

WooCommerce allows at least 5 different ways to add options to products. Product Variations is built into the software -- there are tutorials on youtube and blogs for dealing with product variations.


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I know about the product variations and how to set that up. I am mostly looking for the best way to process the orders once they have come in. I want to know I need to print (X)-smalls, (X)-medium, (X)-larges, and so on.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, I see. 

Your best bet in this case is to do some custom PHP/MySQL programming. The workflow for it is pretty easy:

1. Query SQL database for (shirt design name usermeta) -- once you have a table entry, query the usermeta for the shirt size and increment the variable for that shirt size by the usermeta quantity field.

2. Repeat for all remaining items.

3. Display the quantities!

If you're not good at programming PHP/MySQL, you should be able to find someone to write this code inexpensively.


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

How much would you charge Treefox? lol, but seriously.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a terrible programmer. My in-house devs could probably do it in 30 minutes, but I am leaving for Africa in a few hours and I don't let anyone interact with them directly. What's your time frame? I will probably return home in a few weeks, depending on how much fun I'm having.


----------



## Evilspock (Mar 11, 2014)

This may help...

https://wordpress.org/plugins/smart-manager-for-wp-e-commerce/

GL


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking to tackle this in the next few days


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Evilspock! I will give that plug-in a try.


----------

